# iMac 27'' - 2.7 vs. 3.1 GHz



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello...
Yep, another Thread about iMac 2.7 vs. 3.1 GHz (27'')...
I'm looking for a new iMac 27'' and can't decide between the 2.7 and 3.1 GHz.

I'm a professional web developer and do quite a bit of PS too (and a bit of After effect). I'm also a big user of Logic and Reason.

Basically, I want a decent DAW witch I can also use to do my web design job (which is a non-issue here).

So here's the question: Do you think the difference in the processor (0.4 GHz) and beefier GFX card is worth the $300 for my need?

I also like to do a bit of intense gaming once in a while but nothing that the 2.7 couldn't handle... I think... Also, I would prefer to go with the stock options instead of BTO ones.


Thanks. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

If you're looking at gaming of any calibre - Barefeats.com has some benchmarks that show the 6970 in the higher end model almost doubling framerates compared to the 6770 in the 2.7Ghz model:

'mid 2011' iMac - More Game Tests

That may make your decision right there?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

If your going to be doing some gaming as well, I would bump up to the 3.1 ghz model, as your stuck with the GPU that comes in the iMac, you cant upgrade later. The 6970 is substantially faster from what I have read. For $300 I would go for the 3.1 model myself.


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Argg, You guys are so full of... cash 
No, really, $300 is not a problem. 

But I rather focus on the DAW part then the gaming one... 
But then again, you're right about the non-up-gradable GPU and I'm used to go a bit upper than lower on my computer needs... 

Ahhhh decision, decision...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Then wait for that 3.1 model to hit the refurb area and buy it there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

For DAW purposes either machine will be very suitable, the CPU speed and GPU won't make much of a difference really. That said $300 is a worthy amount to spend for that upgrade I would say even just for the better gaming experience (which can make a HUGE difference in the intensity of it all!)


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

So no love for the 2.7 then... Okay... I guess
Thanks for your reply about the DAW, mguertin.


----------



## ssent1 (Sep 3, 2005)

Video is the among the most processor intensive activities. If you're doing a lot of video editing, set aside budget to max out your RAM and get the fastest processors that you can. As with most intensive data processing, the more horsepower you can throw at it, the better.


----------

